# My handsome boys



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

This is Alfie and Dennis


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are great lovely pictures


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very handsome boys


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you.
They were taken last year at Bournmouth when we camped , and the isle of white,where we went for the day after Bournmouth Champ show.

Dennis Qualified for Crufts at Bournmouth, and then we took him to the Isle of White the next day as it was his birthday....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful dogs,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs, very nice pics


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely pics, great dogs. I've got a staffie bitch the same colour


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics


----------

